# marvin williams is the next



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

what do you think marvin will become, and please leave chris paul out of this 

being a hawks fan and watchin marvin frequently i think he's shown enough flashes to be the player that everybody thought he would be.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

SAR is an all-star?



I must live in a different world.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Don't know. But I think Josh Smith will be better than whatever Marvin becomes. Smith is a beast.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Don't know. But I think Josh Smith will be better than whatever Marvin becomes. Smith is a beast.


I agree with this.

At least, as of today I do. Who knows by this time next year how things will shape up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Average. I'd rather have Josh Smith.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Marvin Williams will be one of those guys that wakes up one day and realizes how good he is. When he does it will be scary for other teams. I think he needed to stay in college one more year first, but we'll see. He will be a superstar.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Probably the next Antawn Jamison. Quietly kill everyone's anticipation for him, then start averaging 20 and 10 without anyone noticing.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Fred Jones said:


> Marvin Williams will be one of those guys that wakes up one day and realizes how good he is. When he does it will be scary for other teams. I think he needed to stay in college one more year first, but we'll see. He will be a superstar.


By wakes up one day, do you mean leave that deathtrap of Atlanta before he realizes his full potential?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

iverson101 said:


> By wakes up one day, do you mean leave that deathtrap of Atlanta before he realizes his full potential?


Atlanta will be good soon, they have alot of young players. Just wait till they blossom.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

i think his game is similiar to antawn jamison's, but less range on the jumper


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> Don't know. But I think Josh Smith will be better than whatever Marvin becomes. Smith is a beast.


I disagree, i think Williams is the more all around player....Josh Smith is too frail offensively IMHO, but i do think he'll be a decent defender, with SOME offense.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

dubc15 said:


> i think his game is similiar to antawn jamison's, but less range on the jumper


yeah. poor man's jamison. has the potential to be better, but most likely won't be.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

have all of ya'll actually seen marvin play ,he handles like a 2 gaurd, he can shoot the three he will average more than 10 rebounds one day,he is developng his post moves and most of all he gets to the free throwline alot that is what all great scorers do.I think he has all the making of a superstar,he has all the tools


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

hes so james worthy with a jumpshot


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> hes so james worthy with a jumpshot


exactly, now vote for superstar


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Don't know. But I think Josh Smith will be better than whatever Marvin becomes. Smith is a beast.


i think josh is currently better, but marvin has shown more upside he has more offensive tools, but josh is a better defender


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> have all of ya'll actually seen marvin play


How are the people supposed to see him? Atlanta isn't on TV where most of these posters live, since not too many people have League Pass.

I think if you compare Josh Smith & Marvin Williams, Marvin is actually ahead of where Josh was at the same point in their career. The Hawks have just kept Marvin on a shorter leash, next year they'll let him loose.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I am willing to bet Dunleavy > Williams


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

next reef. No one will be the next KG.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Jameh said:


> I am willing to bet Dunleavy > Williams


 I'll take that bet in a heartbeat.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Jameh said:


> I am willing to bet Dunleavy > Williams


lets go ill take that bet


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> i think josh is currently better, but marvin has shown more upside he has more offensive tools, but josh is a better defender



I think the upside that Josh has on defense far outweighs the offensive upside from Marvin. I mean, Abdur Rahim has a lot of offensive tools too. But I'd rather have the black Kirilenko, which is what Josh is. He has DPOY potential.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Williams will be a flop...I dislike the kid very much. More because I was mad we didn't take Deron/Paul (I was a BIG PG supporter in that draft...can't believe we passed up on Paul). Not to mention I'm a Duke fan and naturally hate UNC players. But honestly...the kid doesn't seem like much to me. He was VERY overrated going into that draft, not a doubt in my mind.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I think the upside that Josh has on defense far outweighs the offensive upside from Marvin. I mean, Abdur Rahim has a lot of offensive tools too. But I'd rather have the black Kirilenko, which is what Josh is. He has DPOY potential.


and both of them on the same team you got to like the hawks future and they also have a chance to add lamarcus or andrea bargnani


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Jameh said:


> Williams will be a flop...I dislike the kid very much. More because I was mad we didn't take Deron/Paul (I was a BIG PG supporter in that draft...can't believe we passed up on Paul). Not to mention I'm a Duke fan and naturally hate UNC players. But honestly...the kid doesn't seem like much to me. He was VERY overrated going into that draft, not a doubt in my mind.



I ASK NICELY TO LEAVE CHRIS PAUL OUT OF THIS, THATS ALL I ASK IS IT VERY HARD TO DO


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

I am not sure what makes Thomas an average player and Dunleavy a bust.
12, 4, 1 and no defense vs. 10.5 ,5, 2 and no defense for their careers


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Marvin Williams has a world of ability that is rotting away in Atlanta. He isn't going to be as good as I thought originally, because he isn't as athletic as I thought originally, but he is going to be a star. He plays a smart game with all-world talent and is a great athlete.

I don't trust anything I see from Marvin Williams in Atlanta. Marvin Williams is better than Boris Diaw was in Atlanta. Now Boris Diaw is balling. 

Hopefully Atlanta does something to sort out the mess they have going. 

As far as the poll option, I don't like Rahim as a comparison. I'd say that he is going to be a smarter more savy version of Antawn Jamison.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Come on guys, Marvin Williams should only be a sophomore right now. And he's had to play behind Al Harrington. 

Just wait til next year when he's the one starting. He'll never develop into a 20ppg scorer because Joe Johnson is there to jack up most of the shots. But he will be great and one day hopefully (soon) they ship out JJ.


----------



## spursindonesia (Mar 6, 2003)

Stephen Jackson type player, not as bad as a bust case, but certainly nothing more than a role player


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I haven't watch any Atlanta game this season. So I don't really know how his game looks like in the NBA. 

In college, he reminds me a little of Antawn Jamison. He was not as good as Antawn, but had he decided to play in college for more than a year I think Roy Williams would mold Marvin into Antawn Jamsion type of player; more post oriented, less perimeter oriented.

But, I got to see Marvin play in High School. And I think he has the potential to be an even better version of Antawn Jamsion. First, both listed at 6'9". But I think Jamison is closer to 6'8" and Marvin is closer to 6'10". I didn't know anything about Antawn in high school, but from what I heard he's naturally a PF. Marvin was more swingman than PF in high school. But, I think Marvin's future in the league is at PF position. He still light years away from Antawn in the post move department. But, once he learn some post moves, he's going to be what Antawn Jamison would've been if he has better size and better athleticism. I like Marvin to learn some post moves and develop a mid range jump shot. I don't think he's going to be a full time back to the basket guy, more of a mid range shooter with some post moves like Antawn Jamison or Al Harrington.

you know what? Marv, Antawn, and Al are kinda similar. But, I think this is how it's going to end up in terms of talent:

Al Harrington < Antawn Jamison < Marvin Williams

With Josh Smith developing a three point shot, it's looking more and more likely that Marvin is going to play PF for the Hawks. I expect the Hawks to not resign Al Harrington, and commit to Marv and Josh at PF and SF. If Marv successfully develops into that rich man Antawn Jamison type, it's going to be a perfect frontcourt duo. They both will complement each other's game very well. Josh is the more dynamic one (this kid has Shawn Marion written all over him), and Marvin is more of the mid range/post player.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

RSP83 said:


> But, I got to see Marvin play in High School. And I think he has the potential to be an even better version of Antawn Jamsion. First, both listed at 6'9". But I think Jamison is closer to 6'8" and Marvin is closer to 6'10".


Actually, Marvin is 6'7" flat.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Marvin Willaims is the next........

Marvin Willaims!!!

You heard it here first.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Actually Reef was an all star in 2002 or 2003...whenever his first year in Atlanta was.


Anyways....I think Williams will wind up similar to Al Harrington or Jamison. Both tweeners who are good players. However I think his scoring can improve drastically so i say: Harrington's size with Jamisons touch in the midrange game. 


The Hawks still desperately need a point guard...they're letting a good coach in Mike Woodson go to waste. If they have a way to trade for/draft Marcus Williams they need to do it. They would be last years Suns minus a dominant post(Amare) but with much better defense (JJ,Smith,Marvin).


----------

